# Umfassende Datenverfügbarkeit durch OPC-Redundanzlösung



## OPCNews (1 August 2011)

MatrikonOPC™ bringt mit der neuesten Version des OPC Redundancy Broker (ORB) seine bisher umfassendste OPC-Redundanztechnologie auf den Markt. Die aktuelle Version erweitert den redundanten Datentransfer, indem auch historische Datenübertragungen basierend auf OPC HDA (Historical Data Access) unterstützt werden. Die Software basiert auf offenen Standards, wodurch Nutzer jegliche OPC-Server unabhängig vom Anbieter schützen können. 

ORB wurde für OPC-Applikationen entwickelt, die aus Zuverlässigkeitsgründen eine Anbindung an redundante Hardware und/oder Software erfordern. Die Applikation überwacht dabei stetig den primären OPC-Server. Wird ein Fehler erkannt, schaltet automatisch die Kommunikation auf den Standby OPC-Server um. So gehen keine Daten verloren und es gibt keine Auszeit für ein System. ORB ist dabei unabhängig vom Anbieter mit jedem OPC-Server, DA, HDA oder A&E, kompatibel, was die Verwendung auch bei bestehenden Systemen ermöglicht. Zudem wird erstmals auch die 64-Bit Version des Windows Betriebssystems unterstützt. 

Die Lösung von MatrikonOPC bietet Redundanzfunktionen zur Absicherung eines breiten Szenarios an Störfällen - von der Absicherung einfacher Ausfälle durch Kommunikationsstörungen bis hin zur zustandsabhängigen Ausfallabsicherung des Systems. Die benutzerfreundliche Bedienung führt Anwender schrittweise durch die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, wodurch das System innerhalb weniger Minuten optimal geschützt ist. 

Der OPC Redundancy Broker bietet drei Arten an redundanten Paaren zwischen dem primären und dem Standby OPC-Server: heiß, warm und kalt. Die Konfiguration und Ausfallsicherung wird dabei automatisch durchgeführt. Zusätzliche Überwachungsfunktionen in Form von Watchdog-Tags lösen im Bedarfsfall die Ausfallsicherung zwischen dem primären und dem Standby OPC-Server aus. Die Watchdog-Tags können basierend auf den Kategorien Wert der OPC Einheit, Wertveränderung, Qualität oder Zeitstempel konfiguriert werden. Die Kombination dieser Merkmale minimiert die Fehlertoleranz des Systems und fördert maximale Systemredundanz. 

„Kunden entscheiden sich für Lösungen von MatrikonOPC, da sie sich einen Ausfall ihrer Steuerungssysteme nicht leisten können. Unsere Lösungen sind zuverlässig, einfach zu bedienen und erlauben Anwendern die schnelle und korrekte Installation mit dem Wissen, dass ihre Systeme rundum geschützt sind. Die neuen Funktionen des OPC Redundancy Brokers stellen die Datenverfügbarkeit sicher und gewährleisten so eine maximale Betriebszeit und Rentabilität.“ sagt Jason Fletcher, Regional Manager MatrikonOPC EMEA. 

Weitere Informationen zum OPC Redundancy Broker finden Sie hier.


----------

